# Farmland Forecast



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agnews relates this Rural Economics forecast.....and its about what we would expect after a 50-100 year severe drought. Very informative read.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ural-Economics/


----------

